# Buckeye lake saugeye



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Swimbait s and saugeyes


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch! We were there Monday and fished six hours in one of our favorite places in all that biting cold wind and only caught three carp, two catfish and several shad on artificial s. Looks like you hit a good "turn on".


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice!!! What was your big fish?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Glad to see Buckeye is Back! Great Fish.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

23 was the biggest but the best part was the fact that we limited out in about an hour


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a pretty big crappie in there too!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very nice fish - Congrats


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

turtlebuster12 said:


> 23 was the biggest but the best part was the fact that we limited out in about an hour


Good job guys! I was drooling over the pics!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice! Were you on a boat of shore fishing?


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

We were in a boat. Seen quite a guys on the bank.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

turtlebuster12 said:


> We were in a boat. Seen quite a guys on the bank.


Good looking catch! Think I’ll have to hang the bow up for a night and try for some fish this weekend. Western side of lake?


----------



## Basshole28 (Aug 29, 2015)

What’s the launch’s like? Too low to launch and navigate around in a bass boat?


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Far western side and not sure about launching a bass boat as I was in a kayak. But I've had my bass boat in before to the point where we had to get out and push it.


----------



## Rick L Roop (Nov 15, 2017)

Nice catch


----------

